# For all the mini golf lovers out there!



## anthonysquire (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.ibogleif.dk/spil/flashspil/minigolf/minigolf.swf


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

First try: 36


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

I see now how I'm going to be killing time tomorrow at work....


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

50, that was great. I am usually not interested in these little games, but I bookmarked that one.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Burks said:


> First try: 36


I got more hole in ones the second time (8 total) but more pars and bogeys. Gah!

Third try I did horrible and got a 39. The stupid last hole gave me major problems.


----------



## daFrimpster (May 18, 2005)

44 lame am I


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Sheesh, you guys are good. My first try was a truly pathetic 69 (could NOT get through that windmill). Second time was 43, a definite improvement, but could definitely be better.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

hehe it is just a funny pool shot type game. I have seen this game come up a couple times already befor and thus I've remembered how to get a good score.

I average between 28 and 32 on this and have gotten a best score of 24. that best score included 13 hole in ones.

On the windmill you can shoot for the side holes and bypass the windmill, it is possible to get a hole in one doing that.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Side holes?! I didn't notice those - I was too irritated and focused on getting by that darn windmill. Next time I'll know better. Thank you!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That was fun... I got a 57.

I use to love playing this game when I was growing up, especially when I went to the beach.


----------

